# Sikh Clergy To Scrap Nanakshahi Calendar?



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 16, 2009)

source: The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News

*Sikh clergy to scrap Nanakshahi calendar?*
*Varinder Singh*
*Tribune News Service *​ 
Amritsar, October 16
In a move that could kick a storm in the entire Sikh world, the Sikh clergy is likely to give a re-thinking to the widely accepted Nanakshahi calendar even to the extent of its replacement with a new calendar in their bid to put an end to the long-standing dilemma over observance of important Sikh events. 


The Nanakshahi calendar is a solar calendar which starts with the birth of the first Sikh Guru Nanak in 1469 and it has been in use in over 90 per cent gurdwaras across the world since 2003, when it was released at the Takht Damdama Sahib on the Baisakhi Day in presence of the then Akal Takht Jathedar Giani Joginder Singh Vedanti and the then SGPC chief Kirpal Singh Badungar. Vedanti and Badungar, had got the first copies of calendar, which, however, was being opposed by a section of orthodox Sikh sects such as, the Sant Samaj and the Damdami Taksal. 

The peculiar feature of the calendar was that since it was based on the length of the tropical solar year and not on the basis of the lunar cycle, the dates of important Sikh events did not fluctuate as was the case with the old lunar-based calendar. As of now, all important Sikh days, except for the birth anniversary of Guru Nanak Dev, were being observed in accordance with the Nanakshahi calendar, which, was even recognised by the Punjab and the Central governments. 

The fresh and controversial discussion, it was learnt, would be held in an emergency but, secret meeting of the Sikh clergy to be held at the Akal Takht tomorrow. The meeting would be presided over by the Akal Takht Jathedar Giani Gurbachan Singh and other Sikh high priests Balwant Singh Nandgarh, Jathedar of the Takht Damdama Sahib, Tarlochan Singh, Jathedar of the Takht Kesgarh Sahib, Iqbal Singh,Jathedar of Takht Patna Sahib, and Kulwant Singh, the Jathedar of the Takht Hazoor Sahib or one of his representatives were likely to participate in the meeting which, was likely to end up as a stormy affair as some of Jathedars could put up an opposition to the idea of revocation or change of calendar on the grounds that it was already duly recognised world over and by apex Sikh institutes like the Akal Takht and the SGPC. 

“We are going to have a discussion on the calendar issue as we want to put an end to the dilemma prevailing in the Sikh world,” was all what was said by one of the Jathedars when contacted about the agenda of the meeting. 

The issue assumed importance and could have certain political overtones in view of the forthcoming elections for the president of the SGPC and the elections to general house of the SGPC to be held during next year. A large section of the Sikh community was of the view that the calendar was important as it re-affirmed the Sikh faith’s separate identity from the Hinduism or the Islam. 

It would be a big blunder to replace the calendar and the entire Sikh diaspora would be opposing it, said Dr Pritpal Singh, vice-president of the American Sikh Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

FLIP FLOPS....to destroy any credibility that is left....attempts at pulling out any small roots that may still be alive....:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Gurfateh
Well if Nanak Shahi Calender is made lunar, issues will be solved.

If Hindus use lunar Calendar of Vikrami, then it does not mean that they could absorb us.

Fact is that Muslims too use the Lunar Calendar and Hindus could not effect them either.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Vijaydeep ji..Muslims EAT the Cow..Hindus venerate the Cow...no matter what "calendar" they use..the Hindus will NEVER SAY..Muslims are Hindu...
With SIKHS..its a different kettle of fish all together...

1. nanaksahi Calendar was finally approved..land certain issues were kept alive in it...( in Punjabi they call this Dudh ditta par meengnna pa ke ( literally..the She Goat provided the Milk..but also dropped some dung droppings into it ) There shoudl have been a CLEAN BREAK and ALL GURPURAB dates shoudl have been Permanently FIXED based on the ORIGINAL DATES 500-400-300-200 years ago. SO IF vasakhi in 1699 was on March 30th 1699..THAT is the DATE it shoudl be celebrated each year...BEST Solution to go with the Calednar that is WORLD CLASS...used throughout the world.
Each Year the WAIT for the Banaras Pandits to DECIDE for us..on when to celebrate OUR GURPURABS was a major pain in the A**. The Amrtisar Jantries could not be printed until the benars ke thuggh gave their go ahead..a new form of slavery.

NOW..that the Vast MAJORITY of SIKHS conciled themsleves and accepted the mingganna wala dhudh...Filtered the milk and began to celebrate the Gurpurabs as per Nanaksahi Calendar...those sectors that wanted CHAOS then..want CHAOS NOW. These never expected the SIKHS to begin using this Calendar so well..hence the moves to BRING IT DOWN....a MULTI-FRONT WAR is on...read other THREADS to find out...any subject that seems like settling down..the."troublemakers" JUMP IN and AGITATE.
WHAT is the sudden urgency to RE-OPEN this Calendar Issue ??? 95% of Sikhs all over the world use it. ONLY the BABAS and DERAS oppose it..and these types will always OPPOSE everything the other side does. period.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Gurfateh
Das agrees to Gyani Sahib JI.

But das feels that since the time of Tenth Master, Sikhs were themselves self sufficient in astronomy.

As for the date of Baisakhi to formulate Khalsa, Guru did not consult Pandit, likewise while leaving Chamkaur, way via star was used by Sikhs and Guru alike.

To hell with Deradars. Das agrees that Bikrami is by now discarded all toagather by Sikhs.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

For SIKHS there is no such things as auspicious day or unauspicious days.."real" days or not so real...

BASICALLY..TIME is such that once a "moment" has PASSED it sin the past..and the EXACT SAME MOMENT can NEVER come back...so whats the BIG DEAL ?? NOTHING. The Special Time that was on Vasakhi Day 1469..when the DHUND disappeared and Channan Spread..or Vasakhi 1699 when the Guru Became the Chela and MERGED his Body in the KHALSA..ALL THAT is a ONE OFF SPECIAL MOMENT..never again to be repeated...what we commemorate are just COPYCAT MOMENTS..

SO the KHALSA PANTH shoudl continue to Be INDEPENDENT and use whatever calendar it deems fit to commmeorate those days...all of them cna be permanently FIXED so that in a few years every sikh man woman a nd child can know those dates by heart...as it is NOW..even the Gurdwara Granthi/Parbhandaks DONT KNOW..what date is the next Gurpurab ?? what an embarassing situation...over a no deal question...


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nanakshahi Calendar*
*High priests mull middle path*
*Varinder Singh*
*Tribune News Service*​ 

Amritsar, October 18
Apparently having realised that the Nanakshahi calendar issue could boomerang in case the widely accepted calendar was withdrawn quietly, the five Sikh high priests led by the Akal Takht Jathedar, Giani Gurbachan Singh, have finally sought to resolve the vexed issue by resorting to a middle path by forwarding the calendar to the SGPC for effecting any proposed amendments in it.

The calendar is now scheduled to be amended or rectified by the Sikh scholars within about two months. The changed calendar is likely to be released on the birth anniversary of Guru Gobind Singh on January 5.

The solar calendar, starting from the birth of Guru Nanak Dev in 1469, was designed by the Sikh scholar, Pal Singh Purewal, and was issued on Baisakhi at Takht Damdama Sahib in 2003. It was open to future amendments, if any.

Meanwhile, various Sikh organisations have flayed the alleged hush-hush move aimed at “revocation” of the calendar or effecting of any “large-scale changes” in it. 

They have urged the Akal Takht to ensure that a unanimous decision was taken on the issue. Opposing any action leading to withdrawal of the calendar or introduction of any changes in it, the American Sikh Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee vice- president, Dr Pritpal Singh, and the Delhi Sikh Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee chief, Paramjit Singh Sarna, have suggested that even a Sarbat Khalsa could be called to discuss the issue at length so as to ensure a consensus on the calendar issue.

The decision to forward the calendar for amendments or rectifications, if any, was taken at a special meeting of the five Sikh high priests held at the Akal Takht on October 17.

Those who, participated in the meeting, included the Akal Takht Jathedar, Giani Gurbachan Singh, the Takht Damdama Sahib Jathedar, Balwant Singh Nandgarh, the Takht Kesgarh Sahib Jathedar, Tarlochan Singh, the Takht Patna Sahib Jathedar Iqbal Singh, a representative of the Takht Hazoor Sahib, Jathedar Kulwant Singh, and the SGPC chief Avtar Singh.

Though an effort was made by certain quarters to push for the withdrawal of the calendar at the outset of the meeting, the proposed move was shunned, following stiff opposition to the idea by the Takht Damdama Sahib Jathedar, Balwant Singh Nandgarh, who, it was learnt, pitched for unanimity of Sikhs on the issue, highly placed sources said. His unflinching stance, it was learnt, forced the Akal Takht Jathedar and others to forward the calendar to the SGPC for an exhaustive study by the Sikh scholars and calendar experts.

The idea to bring about any sudden changes in the calendar, it was learnt, was also not taken well by the top SAD leadership.

The Akal Takht Jathedar, Giani Gurbachan Singh’s written statement, issued on October 18, said to ensure unity among the Sikh Panth, some Panthic organisations and sects had extended certain “valuable” suggestions that have been forwarded to the SGPC. The SGPC would be discussing the issue with Sikh scholars, Panthic organisations and calendar experts and would be submitting its detailed report on the issue to the Akal Takht. The amended calendar would be issued on the birth anniversary of Guru Gobind Singh.

source: http://www.tribuneindia.com/2009/20091019/punjab.htm#18


----------



## dalbirk (Oct 19, 2009)

In garb of doing some minor rectifications , RSS backed PS Badal's SGPC is hell bent on squandring whatever gains were made by partly correct Nanakshahi Calender & are ready to be surrendered to Hindu zealots & thus another setback on part of Sikhs to determine their independent identity .


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 19, 2009)

dalbirk ji

Thanks for explaining it to me.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 19, 2009)

Badal Family  is the Modern Day Dogra  Family ( Dhian singh teja singh and Gulab singh of Maharaja Ranjit singhs time). They will not rest until all is SUNK good and proper.
Its now up to Indian Sikhs to do the needful..or it will be too late...:}--}::}--}:


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 20, 2009)

source: PunjabNewsline.com - Jathedars backing away from Nanakshahi Calendar

*Jathedars backing away from Nanakshahi Calendar* 
KIRANJOT KAUR - Punjabnewsline
Tuesday, 20 October 2009 

The traditional Bikarmi calendar has a year of 354 days and the old Nanakshahi calendar had piled on the Bikarmi one ! Some year ago, in a historic decision taken at Akal Takht after long deliberations at various platforms and active participation of all panthic organizations the Nanakshahi calendar was released and accepted by Sikhs world over. 

The new calendar is based on the tropical solar year, is scientific and has a year of 365 days.Tropical solar year means time taken by Earth to complete one revolution around the sun. It also liberated Sikhs from the brahmnical method of calculating dates for Gurpurabs which varied every year to fixed dates. Sangrand became the first of every month and not the brahmnical auspicious time when a constellation moves from one house to another house ! Masya is a natural phenomenon which has its own lunar calendar, it does not change by looking at a solar calendar.

*The sudden secret meeting at Akal Takht with an agenda to reject the calendar is intriguing.* It raises very basic questions

1 Do the Jathedars have the authority to change a decision taken at Akal Takht by the Sikh quom ?

2 Panj Piare means five Gursikhs following one Rehat Maryada ( approved by the Akal Takht) and one belief taking a decision in presence of Guru Granth Sahib. Does the presence of Giani Iqbal Singh who has rejected the Sikh Rehat Maryada and others who believe in Damdami Taksal Maryada make legitimate Panj Piare to take a decision behind closed doors and foist it on the Sikhs ?

3 If there is so much of opposition to Nanakshahi calendar which re-affirms the independent identity of the Sikhs then why was the matter not brought to the committee of scholars formed by Akal Takht for this purpose with specific objections?

4 What are the objections to the Nanakshahi calendar ?

To my knowledge the objections being raised by the ‘sants’ is that the date of sangrand in both calendars is different. Obviously when you look at two different calendars, where even the length of the year is not same, the first of the month cannot be the same ! If you look at one calendar then there is no confusion.

Perhaps we need to look at Diwali as a seasonal festival aimed at social interaction and fix date for Bandi Chhod Diwas too.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 20, 2009)

Kiranjot Kaur ji is coming out strong -- as she always has. Good for her. The resolution of the question is important, but the manner in which it is resolved is more important. I commend her.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a sneaky feeling these people NEVER expected the NC to becoem popular and accepted worldwide ..they thought ti will die a natural death...BUT defying thier predictions it has growna nd established itself...hence the sneaky back stage moves now to SCUTTLE IT. The BRUTUS who came to back stab is Iqbal of Patna and Hazoor shaib pandits..who NEVER accepted the NC anyway...from Day One they have REJECTED IT. Thus these two have NO LOCUS STANDI...here ..and same with the Taksalis who dont follow the NC.:happysingh:


----------



## Admin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nanakshahi Calendar intact,              Jathedars dither

*AMRITSAR: In a              move that smacked of some behind-the-scenes pressure tactics, the              Five Singh Sahibans of the community huddled together at the Akal              Takht Sahib on Diwali day, to review the Nanakshahi Calendar adopted              after much discussion and approval by the Sikh nation in 2003. That              they were unable to do so is no credit to them. The heroes of that              day were Jathedar Balwant Singh Nandgarh of Takht Damdama Sahib and              the activists of the Sikh Diaspora in the United States, who smelled              the rat and cried ho{censored} throughout that day to all and sundry to              stall the move. And stalled they did.   

It is not              difficult to speculate who was working overtime with SGPC president              Avtar Singh Makkar and special secretary to the Chief Minister              Daljit Singh Cheema visiting Amritsar the following day to evolve              some face saving decision from the Jathedars as the meeting spilled              over to the next day. 


What was the              rationale for taking this step where the Jathedars showed themselves              in bad light and the Jathedar of Akal Takht Sahib, Giani Gurbachan              Singh had to issue a kind of clarification the following day?               Whether the meeting was held to scrap the calendar or to amend it,              why do such acts surreptitiously? What was the grand hurry to do so              on Bandi Chorr Diwas?  


As a face saving              measure, the Jathedars referred the issue, on whose complaint, we              still don’t know to the Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee,              where it should have gone in the first place. It is time for the              Diaspora Sikhs and those in the homeland to ensure that before 25              December, Sikhs flood the SGPC with suggestions and submissions for              upholding the historic Nanakshahi Calendar, which is one major              achievement of the Sikhs in the last many decades which reinforces              the unique identity of the Sikh people.  


I have spoken to              Pal Singh Purewal, the chief architect of the calendar, during my              trip to Edmonton a couple of months back and he is categorical about              the reasons for disparities in some dates. He said, “What I had done              in totality was not accepted and therefore some portions remain              unclear, if they allow me my full say, the calendar can be              fool-proof”.  


There is no              doubt that though the government of India, the government of Punjab              and all other major Sikh institutions too have adopted and adapted              the calendar for working days and holidays, the Sikh institutions of              Patna and Nanded, the ubiquitous Sants and Deras of Punjab are still              not content with the change of dates from the earlier Bikrami              calendar. 



Members of the              Sikh Youth of America were quick to react through phones and emails              to the SGPC and Akal Takht Sahib, whereas Dal Khalsa submitted a              memorandum seeking a meeting of the Panthic Committee that was              formed for finalizing and adoption of the calendar. Dr. Pritpal              Singh of the American Sikh Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee and former              SGPC secretary Manjit Singh Calcutta chided the SGPC and the              Jathedars for tampering with the institution of the calendar and              said that under no circumstances would they allow this to happen.  


Sikh scholar and              writer Dr. Gurdarshan Singh Dhillon also raised his voice against              the move, whereas the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, who is suspected              to be behind the move, issued a clarification that “they were not              interested in the Nanakshahi Calendar at all.” 



Come 5 January              next year and we would know whether our Jathedars will still succumb              to pressure or uphold the dignity and honour of the highest              institution of the Sikhs. The ball is in the court of the Sikh              Sangat.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Akalis inclined to amend Nanakshahi calendar *
*K S Chawla - Tribune News Service*​ 

*Ludhiana, October 29*
Ever since the Nanakshahi calendar was inaugurated in 2003 by the then Jathedar, Akal Takht, Giani Joginder Singh Vedanti, and the then President, SGPC, Kirpal Singh Badungar, the Sant Samaj has been sulking


Initially the Sant Samaj got the support of the two takhts -- Patna Sahib and Hazur Sahib. Since the Sant Samaj has its roots in the village Sikh population, it is prone to stick to the established order of rituals. The Sant Samaj is more concerned about the dates of sangrands (first day of the Bikrami month) and Dasvin (10th day of lunar day) and such other dates. 

In view of this, the Sant Samaj has been pressing upon the SGPC to accommodate the lunar dates also. At that time the lunar dates for Guru Nanak’s birthday, Baisakhi and Hola Mohalla were accommodated. 

Consequently the solar dates came into clash and it was decided that these dates would be again ascertained… to correct the clashes. Since then no serious efforts were made. Now, when the SGPC general house elections are approaching, the Sant Samaj has put all its pressure on the Akali Dal supremo Prakash Singh Badal and his son, Sukhbir Badal, to get mileage in this controversy. It is electoral considerations that are weighing with the Akalis and they have become inclined to make amendments in the calendar. 

On the other hand, there is a lobby within the Sant Samaj that wants the calendar to be scrapped and replaced by the traditional Bikrami calendar. This is being opposed by the ever-conscious strong section of the Sikhs who always had the separate Sikh identity in focus. 

The problem of such dates was earlier discussed by Karam Singh. Now only Dr Balwant Singh of Guru Nanak Dev University and Dr Kirpal Singh, formerly of Punjabi University, are conversant with the issue. They are not being associated because they had supported the Nanakshahi calendar in 2003, but for making changes, they will have a role to play. 

The Sikh psyche will not accept the wholesale scrapping of the calendar nor the reintroduction of the Bikrami calendar so as to dilute the Nanakshahi calendar. 

Avtar Singh Makkar, President, SGPC, admitted that there was pressure from the Sant Samaj and Damdami Taksal to change the calendar. 

Makkar, however, said there were some anomalies in the Nanakshahi calendar, which would be corrected in consultation with the Sikh scholars. He pointed out that there was some dispute on the date of birthday of Guru Gobind Singh and four sangrands. 

The SGPC President said the matter was likely to be solved within a month.


----------



## rajpreet (Nov 2, 2009)

hi wahe guru ji ka khalsa wahe guru ji di fateh ,,,, well tusi punjab de log hoke plz punjabi vich galan karo sanu samj nai aundi ,,,, tan hi fer asi intrstd hovange es sit te ,,,

k ji thx ,,,,sat shiri akal


----------



## rajpreet (Nov 2, 2009)

:happykaur:

sare guru k bachian nu guru ji de parkash dhiare dian lakh lakh vadhaian
Dear Friends and Family,
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa 
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
Lakh Lakh Wadhayian on Guru Nanak Dev Ji de Parkash Purab Diyan.
May the wisdom of Guru’s Bani guide you in all that you do. 
May the name of Waheguru be enshrined in your heart. 

May you find success in all that you do.
May all your prayers be heard by Waheguru.
May you always find Waheguru by your side. 

May you be guided by our beloved Guru today and always.
May Blessings of Waheguru are always with you.
May Waheguru bless you peace and goodwill in your Life.​


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 2, 2009)

rajpreet said:


> hi wahe guru ji ka khalsa wahe guru ji di fateh ,,,, well tusi punjab de log hoke plz punjabi vich galan karo sanu samj nai aundi ,,,, tan hi fer asi intrstd hovange es sit te ,,,
> 
> k ji thx ,,,,sat shiri akal



The Language of this Forum is ENGLISH. Its Members are NOT only Punjabis..But many other races and nationalities...so ENGLISH is used..BUT since we are Sikhs and Punjabis as well....
There is a PUNJABI SECTION..but you have to KNOW GURMUKHI to read that..Romanised Punjabi wont do. If you can write in Gurmukhi please post there Jios.


----------



## rajpreet (Nov 2, 2009)

sat shiri akal Gyani Jarnail Singh ji ,

mai una others nationalities valia di gal nai karda mai apnian di gal karda ,,i can understand english well, mai aj eh site dekhi tan boht khushi hoi , but jad koi punjab vich rehnde munde kudian jo ghat english jande ne oh es site te aunge una nu site te changi lagugi but oh apne vichar ethe nai rakh sakde dts way mai kehna,,menu english to koi persnl prob nai hai but mai eh chohna apne tan english nu shad punjabi in english te likh sakdene  hana?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 2, 2009)

Rajpreet ji...tuhadi gall manu samjh aa gayee...par problem eh hai ki aseen sareahn nu serve nahin kar sakdeh..je kar punjabi boli english akhraan wich likhangeh..taan non punjabis nu samjh nahin ayegee..jkar english mein likhangey taan punjabis nu nahin ayegii...ate dohna taran da milgobha jiha forum ik hor Orkut jihs bann ke reh jaoogah...mein orkut giya see..bhora impress nahin hoyah..avehn idhar udhar deean jablian maree jandeh neh...maaf  karna ji...

Rajpreet Ji. Iunderstand what you are saying..but we cannot really serve everyone..IF we allow posters to post in Punjabi written in English alphabets..the Non Punjabis wont understand..and vice versa...anyway if we allow a FREE FOR ALL...we will get a type of ORKUT..where a lot of sheer nonsense is written by posters...please forgive.:happysingh:


----------



## rajpreet (Nov 2, 2009)

nai veerji tusi mafi mang k menu shrminda karde o mai te odai just dil di gal keh diti hanji chalo edai thik aa hanji eh tan hai k fer ethe ghasmaan pai jana punjabi janta da jina ne na gall karni te na hi karan deni tusi thori door di sochde o ,,, mai eh gal nai sochi 

bhaji j mera ena dimag hunda tan mai oxford uni vich na parda,,,,lolzzz,,,,i am a student of sarkari school hoshiar pur ,,,lolzzz,,,,,well veerji site boht nice hai dekh k changa lagA ,,,,best of lucK,,,good bless u have a nice life ,,,,,,,RAB RAKHA


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 2, 2009)

rajpreet ji 

Not many can turn a phrase as well as you. Gyani has explained a basic forum rule. Blessings on your journey.


----------



## rajpreet (Nov 2, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur ji,

ok ji thanks u to Blessings on your journey,

"ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਾ ਖਾਲਸਾ !
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਫਤਿਹ !!
ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਗਟਿਆ ਮਿਟੀ ਧੁੰਦ ਜੱਗ ਚਾਨਣ ਹੋਆ ।।
ਪਹਿਲੇ ਪਾਤਸ਼ਾਹ ਕਲਯੁਗੀ ਜੀਵਾ ਦੇ ਉਧਾਰਕ ਜਗਤ ਗੁਰੂ ਧੰਨ-ਧੰਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ ਪੁਰਬ ਦੀ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਅਤੇ ਆਪਦੇ ਪਰਿਵਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਲੱਖ-ਲੱਖ ਵਧਾਈ ਹੋਵੇ ।"


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 2, 2009)

I am humbled.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 3, 2009)

SO am I...:happysingh:


----------

